# Public Holiday zeigt nur feste Feiertage an



## Ossi64 (7 Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe die App installiert und die Festen und die beweglichen Feiertage auf True gesetzt.
Die Visu dazu brauche ich nicht.
Funktioniert soweit auch. Den 1. Mai hat er auch richtig angezeigt.
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass er als nächsten Feiertag den 3. Okt. anzeigt statt den nächsten beweglichen Feiertag.
Habe mal testhalber das Datum auf den 2. Jan gestellt, da zeigt er als nächsten Feiertag den 1. Mai an.
Karfreitag und Ostern zeigt er nicht an.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum das so ist und was ich tun kann?


Gruß
Ossi64


----------



## Heinileini (7 Mai 2020)

Ossi64 schrieb:


> Karfreitag und Ostern zeigt er nicht an.


Hat "er" denn die Information, für welches Jahr "er" die anzeigen soll?


----------



## Ossi64 (7 Mai 2020)

Hallo Heinileini,
danke für deine Antwort.
Also wenn ich mir das Ganze Online anschaue, zeigt er die nächsten beweglichen Feiertage für das Jahr 2021 an.
Kann man denn irgendwo das Jahr einstellen?
Er bekommt ja das aktuelle Datum mit...


----------



## Heinileini (7 Mai 2020)

Sorry Ossi64, wenn ich Dir die Hoffnung gemacht habe, ich könnte helfen. Kenne die APP nicht und habe keine Erfahrung mit WAGO.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## ClMak (7 Mai 2020)

Hallo Ossi64;

wie ist der Name und die Versionsnummer der verwendeten Bibliothek?
 Programmierst Du in CODESYS 2.3 oder mit e!Cockpit?
Screenshot vom Baustein bzw. von der Konfiguration wäre vielleicht auch hilfreich...

VG
ClMak


----------



## Ossi64 (7 Mai 2020)

Heinileini, kein Problem...
Trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Ossi64 (7 Mai 2020)

Hallo CIMak,

ich programmiere in e!Cockpit.
Die Bibliotheksversion weiß ich gerade nicht.
Müsste ich heute Abend nachschauen.


----------



## Ossi64 (7 Mai 2020)

In CODESYS 2.3 lief es tadellos.


----------



## Tobsucht (8 Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich kenne Apps nur fürs Handy.
Ist mir auch nicht bekannt, dass man die auf einer SPS installieren kann.

Grüße


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (8 Mai 2020)

Hallo Ossi64,

welche Firmware Version, welche e!COCKPIT Version, welche WagoAppScheduler Version und welche WagoAppTime Version nutzt du?
Ich bekomme mit der Firmware 15, der e!COCKPIT Version 1.6.1.5 und den automatisch angezogenen Bibliotheken jeden Feiertag angezeigt


----------



## Heinileini (8 Mai 2020)

Tobsucht schrieb:


> ich kenne Apps nur fürs Handy.
> Ist mir auch nicht bekannt, dass man die auf einer SPS installieren kann.


BTW & OT:
App ist schlicht und einfach die Abkürzung von application, also Anwendung. Die Begriffe AnwenderProgramm oder AnwendungsProgramm sind [den älteren unter uns] durchaus [noch] geläufig.
Die Abkürzung App hat im Zusammenhang mit den Smartphones ihren Siegeszug angetreten, taucht aber mittlerweile auch in anderen Bereichen auf, z.B. Windows 10 oder bei Wago (s. #10 'Wago*App*Scheduler' u.s.w.).
Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass man eine Android-App auf einem I-Phone installieren kann u.s.w..


----------



## Ossi64 (8 Mai 2020)

Hallo Wago Support,

Ich habe jetzt die Firmware 15 eingespielt.
eCockpit = 1.6.1.5
Scheduler = 1.1.0.12


```
PROGRAM FeiertageVAR
Feiertage_NRW:WagoAppScheduler.typPublicHoliday;
Feiertage:WagoAppScheduler.FbPublicHoliday;


Next_Holiday:STRING;
Next_Holiday_Date:DATE;
Jahr_Naechster_Feiertag:STRING;
Monat_Naechster_Feiertag:STRING;
Tag_Naechster_Feiertag:STRING;
END_VAR
```


----------



## Heinileini (8 Mai 2020)

Heisst das, es läuft jetzt wunschgemäss? Oder sind noch Wünsche offen?


----------



## Ossi64 (8 Mai 2020)

Nein, es läuft immer noch nicht.
Auf dem Bild ist zu erkennen, das der nächste Feiertag immer noch der 3. Okt. ist.


----------



## Heinileini (8 Mai 2020)

Was macht der xEnable? Konstant auf 'FALSE' oder tut sich etwas?
Ich verstehe nicht, was WagoAppScheduler dort zu suchen hat. Wird die FeiertagsApp immer wieder neu mit demselben "AnfangsDatum" ( 2020-05-08 ) aufgerufen? Arbeitet sie Flanken-getriggert?


----------



## Ossi64 (8 Mai 2020)

Ich hatte es kurz auf False geschaltet.
Das Datum ist das Systemdatum.


----------



## Ossi64 (12 Mai 2020)

Habe es mit der neuen Bibliothek (1.1.1.10) zum Laufen bekommen.

Gruß
Ossi64


----------

